# kühler für ati hd 5850



## 19master94 (17. Januar 2010)

*kühler für ati hd 5850*

Hallo,

ich werde mir eine ati radeon hd 5850 von sapphire holen und wolte mal fragen was es dar für gute kühler gibt oder ob ich noch warten solte. Er solte eine gue kühlleistung haben und leise sein.


----------



## NoNo!se (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Scythe Setsugen

Test: Highend-Kühler: Scythe Setsugen trifft ATI Radeon HD 5850 und 5870 - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Gohrbi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Ich habe den S1Rev2 + 2x92mm NB drauf. Im 3d die GPU um 45°C und die SpaWas um 60°C. absolut im grünen Breich. Im 2dGPU 25°C und SpaWas 30°C.
Absolut nicht zu hören. Selbst wenn ich oc auf 1000/1200 MHz liegen alle Temps unter 70°C.

Hier ne Anleitung:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=679523


----------



## ¦square²¦ (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Bin auch auf der Suche und habe bisher nur den Scythe im Auge. Denke, dass das gute Stück auch meine Wahl sein wird. Den Artikel von HardTecs hat meine Meinung nur bestätigt.

MfG


----------



## 19master94 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

kennt eigentlich jemand auch noch eine andere


----------



## kress (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Scythe Musashi wär ne andere Möglichkeit, aber der Setsugen soll besser sein und die kosten ja gleich viel.


----------



## Atosch (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Ich habe mir auch den setsugen für meine GTX275 bestellt.
Ich denke die einzige alternative wäre noch der mk-13 von ProlimaTech.
Der kostet allerdings auch 20 euronen mehr.


----------



## HarryHirn (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Ich hab schon gelesen dass der S1Rev2 an die HDMI Buchse stößt und nicht auf die 5850 passt. 
Kannste dazu was sagen Ghorbi?
Will auch den S1Rev2 nehmen weil der bisher immer saubere Arbeit leistete.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Du hast Recht, der S1 ist spitze und wenn die Luft zu wenig ist, können immer noch andere Lüfter drauf. Die 5850 ist nun schon die 4. GPU, wo der S1 gute Arbeit leistet.
Ja, da muß man mehr oder weniger kunstvoll 5 Lamellen umlegen. Aber das macht der Erfüllung des Zweckes kein Abbruch. Wenn ich im Standarttakt spiele erreiche ich knapp 50°C, wenn das nicht schön kühl ist. Hier ein Link zum Umbau. Ich finde, da geht es wie im Schlaf. Schon 2x gemacht, weil ich dachte, dass mein bestes Stück den Geist aufgegeben hat. Aber es war das Board, besser der PCI Slot.

Umbau-check: 5850&Acce S1 - ForumBase


----------



## 19master94 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

ist der kühler eigentlich passiv oder aktiv gekühlt bei dir


----------



## 19master94 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

und noch ne andere frage die eigentlich nicht hier her gehört und zwar wie bekomme ich dieses Schraubenverwechsler weg. Da ich mich eigentlich gut auskenn


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Zum einen gibt's hier 'nen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Button unter bereits geschriebenen Beiträgen, das erspart Doppelposts  und zum anderen... schreib Beiträge.
Mit mehr Beiträgen bekommst du einen anderen Status, was aber eigentlich nur als kleine Belohnung für Vielschreiber gedacht war und nicht zum Spammen animieren soll...
btw, eine HD 5850 kannst du kaum Vollpassiv mit einem S1 kühlen... bau dir 'nen langsam drehenden Lüfter drauf und gut ist's.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Wie gesagt, ich habe 2x92mm NB drauf. Die laufen ständig mit 100%, was aber nicht zu hören ist. Leiser als die Gehäuselüfter....rauschen im Wald.
Passiv hatte ich die 8800 und die 4870, wobei die 4870 noch im grünen Bereich, dank der Gehäusebelüftung, war. Suche dir leise 92mm oder auch 100mm raus.

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XE1 Rev. 3.0, 92x92x25mm, 1400rpm, 50m³/h, 17dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die habe ich 17dB flüsterleise.

oder zum aussuchen für Stille

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=coolfan&xf=358_10

Damit du weißt, was 10 dB sind:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sone


----------



## HarryHirn (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

danke gohrbi

ich hab den auch auf meiner 3850 mit dem turbo modul und bin bei 35°C. Das Ding kommt definitiv auch auf meine 5850


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Denke auch das der Setsugen nicht verkehrt wäre.
Möchte noch was hinzufügen: Bei einem Test zum Scythe Setsugen habe ich gelesen , dass man den Lüfter umdrehen soll , da er dann besser kühlt.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Die Lüfter auf dem S1 blasen in Richtung der Karte und somit optimal.

Selbst wenn ich den Frontlüfter schneller und somit lauter drehen lasse, ändert sich die Temp der GPU um nicht fühlbare 1°C.


----------



## HarryHirn (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Das Turbo Modul pustet auch auf die Karte und das ist ja auch gut für die Elektronik...
Allerdings hab ich bei meinen mittels Regler festgestellt dass das Turbo Modul leiser ist, wenn es mit maximalen RPM läuft.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch die Lüfter der GPU am Mainboard 100% laufen.


----------



## emperator (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*



DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Möchte noch was hinzufügen: Bei einem Test zum Scythe Setsugen habe ich gelesen , dass man den Lüfter umdrehen soll , da er dann besser kühlt.



Alle aktuell ausgelieferten Setsugen sollten den Lüfter schon von Werk aus, gedreht drauf haben. Kurz nach dem Test, wurde das geändert.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. April 2010)

*AW: kühler für ati hd 5850*

Dieses Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber gibt es mitlerweile noch andre gute Kühler für die 5850? Welche könnt Ihr empfehlen und welche passen ohne iwelche Lamellen umzubiegen?


----------

